# My frogs are wooing



## locovan

Is this very early for my Frogs to be doing IT!! 8O 
Does this mean an early spring.
We caught this pair in the glow of the Security Light.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Maybe the sudden thaw has woken them up early Mavis

DAve p


----------



## locovan

Yes I thought that might be it and the little devils are putting on a noisy show in the garden though.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I might try some later but not in the garden :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## locovan

Well it is a lovely sunny day today and the frogs are all at it ---did they predict it is getting warmer so it was time to Spawn?


----------



## asprn

locovan said:


> Well it is a lovely sunny day today and the frogs are all at it ---did they predict it is getting warmer so it was time to Spawn?


Maybe they watch the forecast on a French channel?

[tenuous - I'll get me coat....]


----------



## locovan

No these have their legs they are wrapped around one another.
I feel the intruder in my own back garden


----------



## Grizzly

Is there any spawn in the pond yet Mavis ?

I was just about to put a thread up when I saw yours. We're missing our frogs. They normally come for a recce about the 22nd February and then are back in force by 6th March. After a few days when the pond is thick with them they go away and leave it full of spawn.

This year nothing; not a single frog sighting. I don't think it's anything to do with the weather -last year they arrived and had to break the ice. 

Anyone else got frog spawn ?

G


----------



## patnles

I commented to Pat last week on our lack of frog spawn. Last year we had 12 bonking frogs in mid february and it's only a wee pond. They are very late this year.
Lesley


----------



## locovan

Thats funny but we have no frog spawn and they were wrapped around each other on Monday night but I didnt see them last night.
The female had a very fat stomach do you think she waits until it warms up but he hangs on and hopes :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tan-all-over

We have two just like this in our pond now 20/11/2010
They have been like this for about two weeks now and yes they are alive as they soon move when I have a look in.


----------



## locovan

Well funny enough I started this didn't I, in January and we have seen them this week very active.
I just think we have randy frogs.   

We did have lots of snow though in January so maybe they are keeping each other warm :roll:


----------



## Hobbyfan

locovan said:


> I feel the intruder in my own back garden


There's got to be a joke in there somewhere! :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

There must be a joke in here somewhere. HF
Here it is.
A couple of single malts and now I am going to woo Lady p.


Wish me luck :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## 747

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> There must be a joke in here somewhere. HF
> Here it is.
> A couple of single malts and now I am going to woo Lady p.
> 
> Wish me luck :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave p


Best of luck with your wooing Dave.

BTW, it does`nt matter how many times she kisses you, I doubt if you will turn into a Prince.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

MMMMMMMM
Self portrait attatched
\Dave p


----------



## locovan

I have Frogs spawn in the pond today :smilecolros: 
Im going to be a gandma frog again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ramblingon

Congratulations Mavis. :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne

Ah you must be so proud! :lol:


----------



## locovan

As long as they dont look like me :lol: :lol:


----------

